# Logo Imprint



## InvisibleMan (Jan 31, 2013)

I've come up with a logo - a very simple design that I'd love to have imprinted on the back side of the caps of my resin pens.  Anybody know anything about the process?  

I want it to look just like the stamped imprints (or whatever they're called) that used to go on the barrels of older fountain pens, or like Edison does now, except no words - just a symbol.

I'm assuming it is laser engraving or something I can't do.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 31, 2013)

Laser engraving is one effective method to achieve those results.


----------



## bgray (Feb 9, 2013)

You can have this done....

Meisternibs - Custom Engraved Nibs


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 9, 2013)

checked out your site.  I have the tap for bock feeds, will it be the same for these.



bgray said:


> You can have this done....
> 
> Meisternibs - Custom Engraved Nibs


----------

